# Jon & Kate Minus Two



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jon (JON & KATE PLUS EIGHT) took their GSDs back to the breeder for a while until he decides what to do with them. The kids didn't seem upset that the dogs were leaving.

"... father of eight Jon tells a camera person that the reason he is getting rid of the dogs is that when he's not at the house he shares with estranged wife Kate, she "doesn't want to take care of them." He goes on to say, "She locks them in a cage, kennels them.""
http://www.theinsider.com/news/2846904_Is_Jon_Gosselin_a_Fit_Father_Whose_Side_are_You_On


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I assume he can't take them to his "other place"?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

uhhh...why didn't he put his beloved pups in the *huge *truck? He's such a whiner.


----------



## brogers93 (Aug 23, 2009)

Real nice. It was such a brilliant move to get 2 pups when you have 8 kids and a crappy marriage. Just gotta have it all! 

I'm soooo tired of hearing about these people!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His "lease" doesn't allow it. He must have known Kate didn't want the dogs so I guess he should have gotten a place that allowed for him. Such a whiner!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Quote: I can't take them to New York (City), they're country dogs and plus I'm not allowed to have them. ... It's against my lease. And plus they'll chase every taxi cab known to man, so, I don't know.


_*Sigh*_ He obviously doesn't want them either


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm either having a really bad or that woman is heartless.I am in tears watching the video.How can she not like those beautiful dogs? Too bad for the kids once again, but hopefully they can find a home together that will give them the love and attention they deserve.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some ppl just aren't dog ppl...but how do we know what is true and what isn't?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

And who is the stupid breeder that let them take 2 puppies home in the first place??


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Can they not do ONE of anything? What is it with the multiples and these people?


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

They can barely take care of there 8 kids, I'm surprised they didn't get rid of the dogs sooner. I'm sure the dogs will find a good home with a family that can give them the attention they need.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just one more of lifes lessions they shouldn't be teaching their kids.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinAnd who is the stupid breeder that let them take 2 puppies home in the first place??


Yeah, but at least the breeder was smart enough to take the dogs back!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

for lack of anything nicer to say, I'll call them unenlightened fools.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

With ALL that money, can't Jon find someone to come in an take care of them when Kate (The B*tch) is home, or board them when he's not there. 
I HOPE THEIR SHOW GETS CANCELED!!


----------



## ernie18 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jon & Kate Minus Two*

im so f p'd. i watchd the show monday night and they were so happy hiking with the kids...i only watchd the show for the dogs...i am so over these fools...good for the breeder


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont believe for one second that this should all be blamed on Kate like Jon is making it sound in the video (and how he probably made it sound to the kids). Sure she does not want them, but she made that clear from day one. She has shown her dislike of dogs from before the dogs came home. Jon should have taken this into consideration when he was looking for someplace to live and found a place that would allow 2 big dogs.

Those two should never have gotten those poor dogs. By their own admission, their marriage has been bad for a very long time and they knew they were not doing well when they got the 2 dogs. Why would they add them to their downward spiral?

I think they are both being nitpicky and childish. What horrible role models for their children. They are teaching their kids that animals are disposible, having a girlfriend when you are STILL married is okay, and that adults do not have to act like adults.

Ugh.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The only thing that boggles my mind in all this is how millions of people can get caught up in the lives of these one dimensional, dysfunctional people and call it entertainment. I'm happy the dogs are out of there however - perhaps the breeder can find them a decent home the next time around.

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueThe only thing that boggles my mind in all this is how millions of people can get caught up in the lives of these one dimensional, dysfunctional people and call it entertainment. I'm happy the dogs are out of there however - perhaps the breeder can find them a decent home the next time around.


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I have to agree. I never had the time of day for any "reality" based shows. Poor dogs. Hope they'll have humans who will give them a forever home.</span>


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I agree, the best thing that could probably happen for these two dogs is to go back to the breeder. If they stayed were they were, they would have never gotten the attention they deserve. Hopefully, the breeder will be able to find them a much better home to live "in" so they do not have to be kenneled all the time.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am glad the dogs will be back at the breeders where they will get the care they deserve and NOT bein the middle of the chaos this couple brings to the media.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

One thing that concerns me is someone adopting them so they
can say they have Jon and Kate's dogs, and parading them around.
I sure hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

When he got the dogs, there was another thread here about that and I posted that it was only a matter of time before he lost interest in the dogs and got rid of them. Lo and Behold, the dogs no longer fit his lifestyle!


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

*Gosselins Dogs*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,551063,00.html


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Gosselins Dogs*

Already posted under Current affairs. But thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

welp, can't say I'm not surprised.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: valbOne thing that concerns me is someone adopting them so they
> can say they have Jon and Kate's dogs, and parading them around.
> I sure hope that doesn't happen.


This was my thoughts too. I hope the breeder watches out for some idiot only wanting these dogs for this reason....and does not use it as a Re-sell point.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Gosselins Dogs*

Poor Nala & Shooka.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Gosselins Dogs*

At least they had each other when they were thrown into that circus. I still wonder who this breeder "Jeff" is, why hasn't his kennel name emerged? You'd think they would have product placed it all over the place....though after Biden's breeder uproar, he probably didn't want the same thing happening to him.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Gosselins Dogs*

Honestly, he's doing these dogs a MAJOR favor. He recognizes they aren't being cared for properly, that he can't care for them either, and is doing something responsible for once. I'm actually a little impressed that he is thinking of others besides himself.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Gosselins Dogs*

I agree with Lola, but love how the parting shot got in at Kate that it was because "she" wasn't looking after them. 
I see it as another attempt by a limelight dirt-bag to further incense people at his soon to be ex-wife and make himself look like a great guy who has been stepped on. 
I figured this was coming after the video was released of the kids hitting the dogs with baseball bats - plastic sure, but my nephew walloped me with one at a picnic and they still pack a sting.

I didn't know about these people prior to him boinking the nanny and still don't care about their me-itis. Their 15 minutes should soon be up....


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Gosselins Dogs*

Yes, I am glad the breeder took them back..that was good. AND they will find a home. That is positive. Not perfect but positive, it is hard on GSD's they are so sensative.


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

*Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

The Gosselin kids have long since said farewell to domestic tranquility – now they may also have to say goodbye to their dogs, Shoka and Nala.

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/news/090928/gosselin-dogs.jpg

Dad Jon Gosselin, 32, has taken the German shepherds the family has raised since they were puppies last winter to a trainer for what's been called an "indefinite" stay. It's not clear when or whether the dogs would be coming back after Jon's week taking care of the kids in Wernersville, Pa., comes to an end, but several reports hinted that the dogs were in permanent exile.

Though he was the one packing up Shoka and Nala, Jon Gosselin says it's all estranged wife Kate Gosselin's fault – apparently because she didn't care for the dogs when he wasn't at the house, according to reports.

"It's not fair to the dogs to not be wanted in their own home," Jon told E! Online.

The Gosselins have already come under fire for the way they treated their pets, especially when Jon told PEOPLE about how the kids played with them.

"Those kids beat them up, climb on them, pull their tails, bite at them, drag them around and everything you can imagine not to do to an animal, they've done," he said. "But you know what: when they're on duty, they're on duty."

Humanitarian groups raised a stink, and Jon quickly issued a statement that seemed to backtrack a bit.

"Shoka and Nala are loyal companions who we consider members of our family," he said. "We would never do anything to hurt them, and treat them with the respect and love that they deserve."


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*



> Originally Posted By: MaxBaby "But you know what: when they're on duty, they're on duty."


Grrrrrrrrr they're too young to be on duty. Otto's too young to be on duty and he's half a year older!

Jon Gosselin is a retard and I would not use that word lightly


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MaxBaby "But you know what: when they're on duty, they're on duty."
> ...


Totally agree!!

It is sad cause Jon did love them 
Sorry Kate is a bitch and she didn't want the dogs in the first place
I hope they find good homes for them they are gorgeous dogs

Shame on the breeder that sold the dogs to them


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> With ALL that money, can't Jon find someone to come in an take care of them when Kate (The B*tch) is home, or board them when he's not there.
> I HOPE THEIR SHOW GETS CANCELED!!


Agreed and why didn'y he buy a house so he could take the dogs with him 
oh thats right he is playing house with his 22 yr old girlfriend
what a LOSER


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This was clearly a PR move by this jerk in an effort to make Kate look like the bad guy. They complain about the media all the time but both seem to enjoy using it for their own gain. They both make me sick. If he wanted the dogs he could have easily (what with his money) found a place that accepted dogs. Heck if I was seperating from someone I'd have those dogs snapped out of there so fast fur wouldn't even fly!!! Why? Because I loved them and would want them with me! I would not use them as pawns to make my ex look back and return them...whats with that??? Its not like they were fighting over who got the dogs!!! If he loved them he would have been thrilled that she didn't want anything to do with them and off they would have gone with him. 
I just can't stand these two people!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think everyone is to blame here. Jon and Kate, the media, us for obsessing over it..... A very good friend of mine is going through a divorce right now and it's astounding how different things are. She and her ex are both upset, but are being amiable, split the kids 50/50, split their assets without duking it out in court, she's not getting alimony or child support. Maybe it takes something like a divorce to expose the true character of a person. The kids and dogs always seem to get the short end of the stick.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom If he loved them he would have been thrilled that she didn't want anything to do with them and off they would have gone with him.


He and Hailey could not travel the globe with 2 big dogs in tow...its not that he could not find a place to live with the dogs - its that he did not want to.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I don't see what people are upset for, if anything it can be used for teaching people that dogs are more work than they think. 

The dogs will be better off, they will find good homes, there are tons of fans of the show. I suspect the animals will be HIGHLY sought after. 

I hope they land in a good home - they are beautiful animals.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*



> Quote:
> Jon Gosselin is a retard and I would not use that word lightly


Jenn,
What are you meaning by your statement??
My daughter is "retarded". 
Are you insinuating she is imoral, a bad pet owner, lower than dirt??
Many people on here have disabled kids, or family members, some members reading might be disabled. Not a nice choice of words.
I HATE it when people use the word "Retard" in referances. It is rude, and VERY offensive. It should be one of the taboo words on the naughty list.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

I dont think she meant it that way she ment he made a huge mistake and he is a donkeys butt


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

I have to say, probably best for the dogs... And now you can be sure they won't have kid problems LOL

I hope they give an update on them, I'm more interested in those two GS than the whole J & K drama.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

I don't want the show, but I'm not sure why people are harping on Kate. Since I haven't watched, I don't know if she is as "evil" as some claim, but since everyone seems obsessed with them I have managed to get a play by play of all the drama..

From what I understand, Kate doesn't like dogs, has never liked dogs, and has always made it clear she doensn't like dogs. OK. People on this board might not be able to understand it, but I don't think not liking dogs makes someone horrible. Some people are dog people and some people aren't. Even though she made that perfectly clear (it sounds like), John still wanted TWO BIG GSDs. 

Then the breeder. What breeder in their right mind would put his TWO BIG GSDs in that household (how many million reasons are needed), ESPECIALLY when one of the spouses does not like dogs. AND from what people said, she was "ewwwwwwwing" the dogs when they went to the kennel. I have NOOO respect for that breeder.

Then to top it off, John decides to run off and get a rental in NYC of all places, and leave the 2 dogs with a spouse that he KNOWS doesn't want the dogs because she isn't a dog person. Instead of going to the country or suburbs and getting a nice house with a nice yard, he has to get some swanky NYC apartment that doesn't allow dogs. 

Maybe Kate is as crazy as everyone says (I'm sure she is no angel), but as far as these dogs go, John is scum. I'm amazed I've never watched an episode and never bought a magazine with them in it, yet I somehow know all this. People are obsessed with them and their family! It's out of control.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

I don't think most people are harping on Kate. 
Most have made the same points you are.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*



> Originally Posted By: GSDElsa
> From what I understand, Kate doesn't like dogs, has never liked dogs, and has always made it clear she doensn't like dogs. OK. People on this board might not be able to understand it, but I don't think not liking dogs makes someone horrible. Some people are dog people and some people aren't. Even though she made that perfectly clear (it sounds like), John still wanted TWO BIG GSDs.


I agree, John is just whining. If he really loved those dogs he would've found a house where they were allowed. My DH loves dogs but not necessarily GSDs or doing any real training, showing, competing. I do though, so the GSDs are basically "mine" and I am responsible for their care and training. If I sayd "DH is not really involved" I say it as a statement of fact, not a complaint trying to blame him for not doing anything.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

they may be returning:
http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/20...st-needed-break


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

I hope the breeder does not send them back. I can understand how, with 8 kids, she doesn't have time to properly care for the dogs.


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

Boooo all around, but as many before have stated... not suprised.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

Did you hear her comment of the dogs strength? Now she wants the dogs to pull the kids around in the winter of a sleigh. 
These dogs are too young for that and I'm sure with eight kids they will abused the heck out of them thinking it's a great 'toy'.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

I hope that the breeder doesn't return them.. they deserve better


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Jon Gosselin sends his dogs back to breeder*

Yeesh and neither dog is spayed or neutered as Jon doesn't know which one he wants to breed? He's sure lucky they haven't had a litter with each other so far.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: B RogersReal nice. It was such a brilliant move to get 2 pups when you have 8 kids and a crappy marriage. Just gotta have it all!
> 
> I'm soooo tired of hearing about these people!!!


so quit listening...i dont hear a thing.


----------

